# How to fit a minotaur into the setting.



## Kzach (Jan 7, 2010)

A player wants to play a minotaur which I have no problem with but he also asked for my input on how to fit it into the setting.

I figured I'd ask for some ideas and suggestions here.


----------



## sfedi (Jan 7, 2010)

Maybe the same as Goliaths. Look at the player's guide.

A Goliath that was introduced on one of my games, I decided that the Ragesians attacked their village and enslaved most of them and he was a refugee.

That's quite standard.


----------



## Daern (Jan 7, 2010)

Minotaurs could totally be mercenaries in the Ragesian army.  Yours could be defector.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 7, 2010)

Spoiler for players.

[sblock]In adventure 5, the party encounters a minotaur that Pilus biomantically combined with an air elemental to make a devastating defender for his laboratory. If you want to tie the player in, you could have a small nation of minotaurs - maybe a few different tribes - living in the mountains between Ostalin and Sindaire. Perhaps the PC is from there; it's up to you and your player as to how he made it to Gate Pass.

Then when the party gets to the monastery, you could add a sub-plot about the local minotaurs being abducted. Maybe Aurus, the half-air-elemental minotaur, betrayed his village and is working for Pilus to bring him samples.

Alternately, since minotaurs are sort of half-man half-beast already, you could say that as a race they were created by Pilus, or perhaps an earlier biomancer, whose research Pilus used as the basis for his creations. If your player is going against type and being an arcane class, you could even give the minotaur PC access to a few biomantic style bonus powers or rituals, and set Pilus up as an antagonist for him.

Oh, and um, a minotaur shows up in the art of one of the big battles in adventure 4. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Jan 7, 2010)

[sblock=Spoiler] There is a minatour in part four that is apart of the King's army (he's the one in the picture Wickett refers too). So there is most likely minatoaurs in Dassen. I have Ostilain be the place where the most "monstrous" humanoids would be from since they already have a population of lizardfolk. With orcs apart of the general population, I don't see it a big problem if there are a few spotted here or there. [/sblock]


----------

